# some big pigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## speck-Tacular guy (Mar 31, 2007)

me and a buddy of mine fished today and caught 9 trout.2 24 and 1 251/4.and the rest between 17 and 21in.great day on the water.ill be back with fish killa friday night into saturaday mornining.be ready killa.all caught on live shrimp.good luck


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Some Hefty Trout U Got there!! Congrats!


----------



## howly (Jul 27, 2006)

I got potatoes quiet dogs, and some peanut oil what time is the fry!!!! Great looking fish!!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

upper coast? what area of the Texas coast? Just curious?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Appears to be the Texas City Dike?


----------



## speck-Tacular guy (Mar 31, 2007)

cant tell?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Then why bother to even post?


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

not asking for specific location! Just Galveston Bay, Matagorda, etc. Just a general area.  That is definetly not going to jeopardize your fishing hole!


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

I wonder if that biggen is the one you broke off for me last week? Prolly knot, I think the one you lost for me at the net went about 30! Friday can't get here soon enough. Hey the two small pics are some good pics. Send them to me via email and I'll see if I can blow em up and cean em up a bit.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Half moon off the TC dike.....


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

TooShallow said:


> Then why bother to even post?


hey cry baby he meant to say, "You can't tell?" Notice the question mark. He was in texas city off the dike.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

EASY.........CALM DOWN BUD, NO HARM INTENDED IM SURE


Fish Killa said:


> hey cry baby he meant to say, "You can't tell?" Notice the question mark. He was in texas city off the dike.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fish Killa said:


> hey cry baby he meant to say, "You can't tell?" Notice the question mark. He was in texas city off the dike.


:birthday2


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Fight,fight,fight,fight J/k


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry guys, I just can't stand when people try to guilt guys giving reports into giving up location info. I know they want to catch fish and may need some help but come on. Try not to look so silly when asking and if you get razzed don't start talking smack. Find your own fish or go about getting help in a more appreciative way.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

all I asked for was a general waterbody area! That is the kind of thing guys usually include in their reports and is definetly not asking too much.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

And I gave it to you so go catch some fish and report back.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice catch guys !!!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

won't be fishing Texas City. Know nothing about it. Will propably be wading East Bay somewhere bub.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

good for ya "Bub".


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks chief.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like the fish were cleaned at the TC dike... but since the guy was in a boat, they could have come from anywhere!!

Nice catch.. congrats!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Fish Killa said:


> Sorry guys, I just can't stand when people try to guilt guys giving reports into giving up location info. I know they want to catch fish and may need some help but come on. Try not to look so silly when asking and if you get razzed don't start talking smack. Find your own fish or go about getting help in a more appreciative way.


 Nobody was trying to guilt anybody into anything. On _this_ site, if you post a fishing report you generally include what body of water you were fishing, i.e. Trinity Bay, East Bay, West Bay, Christmas, East Matty, etc. It's really not much of a report if you don't, so why even post it at all? If it's that much of a secret to you then don't post at all, no worries. Most on here don't mind sharing information anyway, we're easy going. But you're not expected to give up your honey hole, and nobody on here is gonna "guilt" someone into giving it up. And I would go a little easy on the name calling, that's how people get banned from this site.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree. there was no guilting going on. Just looking for general info. Chief and bub are pretty harmless though!!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job -

I like to know which water because if you caught them in Mexico , I don't care to see the picture . I have Mexico picture too and I am not going there because it cost too much for a weekend trip. saying caught them in west bay don't give you no info as west bay is 20 miles by 4 miles not including the back lakes . if I told you look for my boat in west bay and I give you all my fish , you wouldn't even consider that offer to look for me or would you.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Come on guys, geez SpecTacular Guy has been saying he was gonna fish the Dike today. I find it interesting when people just pop in and then start asking a bunch of questions about where, when, how. He's been saying he's going to the dike for a few days already, even asked if anyone else was gonna go. 

Anyhow, nice fish SpeckTacular Guy, we were out there wading today and no takers of arties. I saw ya'll killin em on the live shrimp tho. May need to change my tactics. Good Job!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to boashna again.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree, a report with just some pictures and nothing else is just showing off and is pretty useless to the members of this site. I always try to include as much info as possible so that others might find it useful...Maybe we should come up with a report template that people can use when posting fishing reports. Something like this maybe:

Date:

Body of water:

Weather and water color:

Fish caught:

Bait used:

Comments:



What do you guys think?


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice catch, those are some biggins


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

If you watch these reports on this site you will see that the only time spec guy posts is to ask or report on skeeter island. If that is not enough to tell you where they were caught then poor you. I don't want to argue with people on here and I try to be helpful when it comes to techniques and stuff but when people start to gripe that a report is not detailed enough it is silly. And then when they get a litlle ribbing for it they want to say why post then. Makes you look desperate like you don't know how to find fish for yourself. Ever notice all the reports that get rplies like where did you catch them and on what? Notice how allot of the time the original poster does not reply? Some do but with all the pressure on our waters these days it's good to find an area holding fish and keep to yourself for as long as you can. Sliding up to the edge of a reef just before daylight and stealthly dropping anchor and slipping off the edge of the boat for a wade is awesome. Now if you tell one yahoo who may not know the area good comes flying through there or just don't know how to put on a good wade can ruin an area. I personally do not feel I owe any of you strangers on the internet anything that could potentially set my trip back and cause me to waste some gas and time. I'm may just be a hole I don't know and I don't care. I gave you the area and everyone knows this area produces year after year after year. Easiest fishing in galveston if you ask me. That's why allo tof people don't fish the area. They feel it's too easy and don't want to deal with the trash...on the ground and on the innertubes. Great area and structure but to accesible for any kind of solitude come May. early spring it is great when pressure is stil light but come summer and there are full families with new borns out there jumping around swimming playing frisbie on the reef. Not my kind of fishing spot. But right now before sam and his buddies get there it is good. REAL good! Look at all the posts of the fat girls coming off of it. I know for fact that there are more people on this forum that feel the same way about people trying to potlick these forums in hopes of catching some trouts. Most don't say much but I can't stand it.


Sam, sorry dude. I wasn't trying to get nasty and I might as well get banned for it. Nobody ever likes me on the internet anyway.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice catch and report.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow. No big deal man. Like I said, I won't be there anyway. I will be catching em in East Bay.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You forgot to mention the water color ?? you have to practice following the template. lmao


Fish Killa said:


> If you watch these reports on this site you will see that the only time spec guy posts is to ask or report on skeeter island. If that is not enough to tell you where they were caught then poor you. I don't want to argue with people on here and I try to be helpful when it comes to techniques and stuff but when people start to gripe that a report is not detailed enough it is silly. And then when they get a litlle ribbing for it they want to say why post then. Makes you look desperate like you don't know how to find fish for yourself. Ever notice all the reports that get rplies like where did you catch them and on what? Notice how allot of the time the original poster does not reply? Some do but with all the pressure on our waters these days it's good to find an area holding fish and keep to yourself for as long as you can. Sliding up to the edge of a reef just before daylight and stealthly dropping anchor and slipping off the edge of the boat for a wade is awesome. Now if you tell one yahoo who may not know the area good comes flying through there or just don't know how to put on a good wade can ruin an area. I personally do not feel I owe any of you strangers on the internet anything that could potentially set my trip back and cause me to waste some gas and time. I'm may just be a hole I don't know and I don't care. I gave you the area and everyone knows this area produces year after year after year. Easiest fishing in galveston if you ask me. That's why allo tof people don't fish the area. They feel it's too easy and don't want to deal with the trash...on the ground and on the innertubes. Great area and structure but to accesible for any kind of solitude come May. early spring it is great when pressure is stil light but come summer and there are full families with new borns out there jumping around swimming playing frisbie on the reef. Not my kind of fishing spot. But right now before sam and his buddies get there it is good. REAL good! Look at all the posts of the fat girls coming off of it. I know for fact that there are more people on this forum that feel the same way about people trying to potlick these forums in hopes of catching some trouts. Most don't say much but I can't stand it.
> 
> Sam, sorry dude. I wasn't trying to get nasty and I might as well get banned for it. Nobody ever likes me on the internet anyway.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Killa, you got all this pizzed off cause he asked what area of the Texas coast?? So you're saying that is asking for too much info???


Sam521 said:


> upper coast? what area of the Texas coast? Just curious?


 I've wasted too much of my time on this already...


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

agreed! later everyone.


txranger said:


> Killa, you got all this pizzed off cause he asked what area of the Texas coast?? So you're saying that is asking for too much info??? I've wasted too much of my time on this already...


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Good idea. This is actually close to a template of my fishing/hunting log I have in an excel spreadsheet. Some people just don't want to give out all that information, and that is fine with me too. Personally, I choose to share as much as possible most of the time.


Gluconda said:


> I agree, a report with just some pictures and nothing else is just showing off and is pretty useless to the members of this site. I always try to include as much info as possible so that others might find it useful...Maybe we should come up with a report template that people can use when posting fishing reports. Something like this maybe:
> 
> Date:
> 
> ...


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

****, i already miss half of the show, ok who gots the popcorn.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

This was not even my report LOL! No, I got the "pizzed" off when he said why bother then? That is the crying that gets me. Come on guys. I told him the area anyway. But crying about someone on the internet not telling where they caught there fish is rediculous. You guys are karaaaazy! Yeah, I think thi spost was just to show off. Way to go Spec guy! Good for you! 

Good luck guys! I hope you al catch fish. I know I will be but sorry, I won't be telling you all the info you would like. I have spent too many years learning for myself to have you come potlick me.


Later


----------



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

Who the hell is this fish killa guy?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL

I thought this was Fish Killa's report cuz you sure have posted ALL OF IT!


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree!!



txranger said:


> Killa, you got all this pizzed off cause he asked what area of the Texas coast?? So you're saying that is asking for too much info??? I've wasted too much of my time on this already...


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*funny stuff right here*

move along folks nothing to see here


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

can't we all just get along?


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

pelochas said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought this was Fish Killa's report cuz you sure have posted ALL OF IT!


I just like all the attention.


----------



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

Hey, anybody fish skeeter island lately?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

pelochas said:


> ****, i already miss half of the show, ok who gots the popcorn.


Enough for Eveyone!!!


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

*I'm sorry everyone and I promise to not be such a hole in the future. Can you guys forgive me? I am being sincere here. *


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I say we get this truck back on the road and keep going. We do this every year round this time.

Personally, I dont care where you caught 'em, as long as you caught 'em.

Great catchin' Spec.


Kelly


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

*The reports board sure would be clean if no responses were aloud either way.* 
That would keep the elitest from complaining about the Big Stove Pipes( big girls, fat girls, whatever) getting raped from the rescource and it would also stop the release to grease guys from drummming up the trouble and it sure as heck would stop this type of childish arguement from taking place about the potlickin. This type of Bs should be kept to pm.
*I would love to one day stroll in here like i was buying a fishing newspaper...read the reports and see not one reply good or bad...like reading the newspaper.* 
It would make this reports board one of the best IMO, the most proffeesional and the squabbling would be kept to pm. No one would even know the difference.
That way if you wanted to congratulate the guy you could tell him how much you look up to him in PM and the reports would be extremley clean...but again thats just my opinion. 
I would hate to see Mont change it to punish you guys either...just one day come in and its changed....JMO
It sure would be a clean informative reports board around here if it were changed not to reflect responses to reports.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What report? Fish under live shrimp:rybka:


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

I officially take back my apology. I was not being sincere anyway.


Good luck out there ladies!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fish Killa said:


> I have spent too many years learning for myself to have you come potlick me.
> Later


Killa....you nailed it there....


----------



## speck-Tacular guy (Mar 31, 2007)

no fish at skeeter island!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

The fish have moved away from Texas City into the channel..;-)


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

he caught them in the mouth! maybe some of you should just meet him at the boat ramp and bird dog him. lol


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=27739


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

where at man and nice catch


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

nice catch!!!!!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice catch and pics. You don't have to tell me where you got'em, I can find my own fish. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW! i just got on and went to the end of the thread and after reading the last few posts had to go back to the beginning to see what all the drama was about. you guys crack me up!!!!!!!


----------

